# Definition



## Katy (Jun 26, 2018)

What does sleeps 10 privacy 8 mean please. New to everything.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 26, 2018)

I believe it means the Condo/Unit will sleep a total of 10 but only 8 with privacy ie a 4 bedroom.


----------



## Katy (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks geist 1223


----------



## DRIless (Jun 26, 2018)

Katy said:


> What does sleeps 10 privacy 8 mean please. New to everything.





geist1223 said:


> I believe it means the Condo/Unit will sleep a total of 10 but only 8 with privacy ie a 4 bedroom.



So, it's done in pairs/couples and basically I think it means you can go to the bathroom w/o disturbing another couple to get there.
In geist1223's simple example of a 4BR10 there are many ways that could be interpreted:   2people/bedroom and a sofabed for 2people in a common area.  It would be privacy for 10 if each bedroom had a bathroom AND either there was a 5th bathroom off the living area OR one of the bathrooms adjoined to a bedroom also had an entrance from the living area.

Some resorts have two full or queens in a guest bedroom and that would decrease privacy number by 2.


----------

